# Basement pole idea



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I think a lot would depend on the rest of the room. If you are going for a mod look with lots of other similar finishes then it should blend well. 
OTOH, if it will be the only shinny metal object in a very traditional room, maybe not so much.


----------



## Fortitude (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The basement will have standard white ceilings, the wall will be SW6644 (Champagne, it's off-white with a hint of orange) and a cream-colored microweave carpet with some different colored threads to give it some color (I think it is called "Harvest Straw"). The basement contents would have varied a bit but the pole would have been the only shiny metal object in the room, so maybe my original idea isn't so great. It also did not clean off as well as I'd hoped it would. The irregular surface made removing all of the old white paint impossible.

I picked up a can of gray spray-on metal rust-prevention primer and am going to apply that. On top of that I think that maybe a satin/brushed/aged silver coat might be OK?


----------



## grantala (Oct 7, 2010)

Let us know how you make out... maybe some pictures? In my honest opinion, if it's going to be a standard basement, why not frame it in and paint to match the other wall colours? But don't let me stop you from trying, post the results!


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen basement poles boxed in with decorative trim added and if it's done properly it can look very nice.

Get a couple books on trimming and you'll most likely find something you like.


----------



## Fortitude (Aug 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, things did not go well. I put off working on the pole until I had finished all the other painting. That was a big mistake. The other painting took much longer than I planned. I didn't spray on the primer until 3:00am before the 9:00am carpet install. That's also when I realized how much farther spray-paint primer vapor will travel in the air than I wanted, which required me to wipe down EVERYTHING (walls, trim, dehumidifier, etc.) nearby. That's when I gave up.

So I have freshly painted walls and trim and brand new carpet and an ugly primer-gray pole.


----------

